# How much halloween can you fit in a tiny jar?



## icyuod2

It would seem I've started a new halloween hobby. Best thing about working in miniture, you never have much money invested in materials. lol
The skinny jars i found at the dollar store (4 for a $1) and the larger jars were $0.69 from a surplus store here in town.
The idea came to me in the wee hours. I wanted to be creative but my halloweeen stock pile of materials was running quite low. Broke out the jars and at 4 in the morn, went outside to scoop sand/dirt off the road infront of my house. 
I start by packing the jar with dirt. Once I have a good bed to work with, I add the decore. Due to the size of the bottle neck, all these little items were assembled inside the jars. I made the pieces beforehand but they are assembled in the jar. (the little coffin was a nightmare)
Once everything is inplace I use clear coat to saturate the sand. I actually used spray on clear coat. Sprayed it into the paint can cap until it starts to pool and use a syringe with a hollow q-tip shaft to insert the clearcoat into the jars. Once it dries the sand becomes hard as a rock.

This was the first. (And the largest jar)








The tiny cross is notched so the 2 pieces fit together flush. It has a little square base, and a sharpened end burried into the sand.
the tree is just some fine brass wire and paint.

The second, a little plug for my company. lol Same process, also assembled inside the jar.









This one was indeed a nightmare to assemble. The coffin was enough to drive me nuts
and lashing the cross together was almost enough to push me over the edge. 









To give you an idea of size, here's a nickle in the shot.









My proudest achievement, the 10 tiny little digits on the mummies hands.
(photographed through a magnifing glass)








The thread and giant grain of sand boulders should give you a good idea just how small they are.
Figured you guys and girls would get a kick out of these, And I'm really hoping some of you will run with the idea.
Just think, at this size you could literally leave hundreds of halloween decorations around the house all year and nobody would ever know. 
Enjoy.


----------



## halloweeny78

Wow! You must have the patience of a saint! Not to mention some steady hands! Great job on the jars!


----------



## icyuod2

Appreciate the kind words. Steading your hand is all about technique. If you brace your hand on something solid, even the shakest hands become steady. 
I am a very laid back individual, but I can only do this sort of thing in the wee hours when everything is silent and I have no distractions.
Pushed my limits though. Curse out loud a few times. lol


----------



## Mordessa

WOW!!! Ok, I gotta say those are absolutely awesome!! I love them! I don't think I'd ever have the patience to do something like that, but I would certainly buy those kinds of things. Are you planning on making any more to sell perhaps? 

Great job, very very impressive!


----------



## 1313

Those are awesome!


----------



## icyuod2

Mordessa said:


> WOW!!! Ok, I gotta say those are absolutely awesome!! I love them! I don't think I'd ever have the patience to do something like that, but I would certainly buy those kinds of things. Are you planning on making any more to sell perhaps?
> 
> Great job, very very impressive!


Why thank you very much guys and gals. Haddn't thought about selling them, Just wanted to know if I could do it. These are the first and were totally constucted from scraps I found around the house. Gonna hit the model shop and pick up some train set supplies. I figure they will only get better with time. 
I'm sure I could be convinced to do a few for sale, or perhaps prizes for a little halloween forum challange.


----------



## KATZILLA

Those are wonderful pics, I work in resin castings and as you know it's a joy to create what you love...ty for sharing !


----------



## boobear

Wow! I love mini's and these are fantastic! Great job!


----------



## 22606

Those are phenomenal! Nice work, icyuod2


----------



## icyuod2

Thx folks. I'm having loads of fun doing them. Here is the latest attempt. It's def. getting easier with practice.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Love the bottles/miniatures, their awesome!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

WOW! Those are just amazing and really unique! 

I love the mummy and the tiny little graveyard scene... lovely execution!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Look awesome! I just wouldn't have the patience!


----------



## broevil

Those are fantastic!!!


----------



## Dark Passenger

What a cool idea. I can imagine a graveyard in a bottle beside a pirate ship in a bottle.


----------



## icyuod2

lol. great minds think alike and fools seldom differ. 
By Coffin sail boat. (thats a standard straight pin in the shot) gonna put it on a blood red ocean. 
















Have a ghost story for all of you. My latest bottle, One of the graves is haunted.
I took the time to write out a miniture tribute to vampira, on one of the head stones. I used a black sharpy marker on acrylic paint. I've done this many times before. That being said, I've never had black permanent marker ink just up and vanish. 
It's haunted I tell ya!


----------



## Dark Passenger

Coffin sailboat. Excellent


----------



## icyuod2

Well it wont have a graveyard, but it will have a giant miniture squid. lol
I've got these all set inplace. Gonna use some 2 part epoxy (Envirotec-lite) with some red acrylic paint mixed in to make the ocean. I still have to pick some up, but I use this method for wet looking blood all the time. I'll offset the jar while it sets so it looks like the boats riding a wave, being pulled back towards the squids mouth. They really are getting easier with practice. Ok, so who's gonna try it? I dying to see what you come up with.


----------



## Dark Passenger

That is really cool. I'm looking forward to seeing the finished version, too.


----------



## Candee

Those are really cool.


----------



## icyuod2

Was a slight delay, Had to bang out a coral trident. lol (full size)
My little ocean of horror is complete. Not too bad, if I do say so myself.

I can foresee many of these in the future. I really enjoy making them.


----------



## broevil

That is just amazing...not bad at all!!!


----------



## Dark Passenger

It turned out great Excellent job.


----------



## HauntedDiva

Fantastic! Would love to see more.


----------



## Terra

Wow, stunning intricacy with these tiny little bottle scenes. BRAVO!


----------



## jenscats5

These are amazing!!!! Can't wait to see the others you make!!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

WOW!! You have awesom patience. I hands shakes holding a piece of paper..


----------



## The Auditor

Allow me to join the chorus...these are awesome! Would make most excellent Secret Reaper gifts, too....


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oh yes, and maybe you'll get me!!!  Those are quite fabulous little oddities. I know that I would never have the patience or steady hand to even attempt them, so to me they are very impressive. Nice work.


----------



## Danielj2705

These are so unique! I've never seen anything like these before 
I love the take on a ship in a bottle, very creative.
These look fantastic like everyone else is saying well done!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Incredible work! I love em!!*


----------



## Lisaloo

These are amazing!


----------



## Jules17

Wow! Love the one with the fence and tombstones!


----------



## c910andace

Please, please let me know if you are going to start selling these...although shipping might be tricky. I'm am blown away by the uniqueness and execution of this idea.


----------



## kathy2008

Very Cool!


----------



## seelie8504

Wow, these are so cool! Great job!


----------



## Hollie H

These are just fantastic!


----------



## stick

WOW, like every body else, these a truly a work of art.


----------



## witchymom

those are amazing!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Oh wow you do such amazing work! I don't know if I would have the patience for that honestly. BTW I noticed that you're a fellow Canuck too (nickels don't lie lol!).


----------



## Bloodstained

Those are just pure coolness! How on earth did you do that? It looks really difficult, to make. Well done! ♥


----------



## moonwitchkitty

zomg these are awesome, what did you do the ocean of blood out of? if you dont mind my asking. is it candle wax? just amazing !!


----------



## tweety16_6

they look amazing!!


----------



## lilybones

These must be nightmares to assemble, but they certainly are pretty... I could see them arranged on a window ledge of perhaps hung from a tree so that they clink in the wind.


----------



## 13ghosts

These are just too cool! I can't believe how detailed they are for the size!


----------



## chupacabra

I've never seen anything like these before.
Great Job & Amazing skills


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow those are great


----------



## StanFam3

Wow! This thread is worthy of a BUMP BUMP BUMP!!!


----------



## icyuod2

Wow. been a few posts I missed.lol Thanks guys, what very nice things to say.

The blood is actually, Envirotec-lite a pour on table top epoxy. I color it with acrylic paint (just a little) right in the mix. (stir really well) It retains a wet look for a long time is very durable and also has a transparency that adds to the effect.


----------



## StanFam3

Wow, that's cool!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

blast from the past good page hope it doesn't get lost again.


----------



## Skeptic

That's something I haven't seen before, neat idea.


----------



## icyuod2

here's a few more I did recently.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/138481-stuffing-halloween-into-tiny-jars.html


----------



## kelsey

Those are amazing. you've given me more to do on my to do list.


----------



## Gustavo Muñoz

Do you sell this kind of things? If so, I am very interested on buying some of them.


----------



## HallowFear

icyuod2 said:


> Well it wont have a graveyard, but it will have a giant miniture squid. lol
> I've got these all set inplace. Gonna use some 2 part epoxy (Envirotec-lite) with some red acrylic paint mixed in to make the ocean. I still have to pick some up, but I use this method for wet looking blood all the time. I'll offset the jar while it sets so it looks like the boats riding a wave, being pulled back towards the squids mouth. They really are getting easier with practice. Ok, so who's gonna try it? I dying to see what you come up with.


Well if you post some instructions or tips I may be willing to give it a try if i can find time!^^^^^


----------



## MillhavenAlly

These are amazing! I would love to be able to do that but I'm not sure i have the patience, or talent for that matter!! 
I may have to have a go though. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hallow Girl

i lovvee them! so cute.


----------



## Goog

These are awesome! Guess it's another project to add to my list.


----------



## lizzyborden

I know this is an old thread but it did answer one question I had. Using clear coat to saturate the sand is ingenious!


----------



## Mini Materials

That is so cool!!


----------

